# New cheap-o Chinese LED bike lights 2016



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

This is the 2016 lights thread to get quick overview with some basic information to keep it clean and useful.

I found a nice commuter light @ DX, uses TIR optics and is powered by 3 AAA cells and might be converted to 10440 li-ion/lifepo. No way it has thousands of lumes, but still may be usable for city commuting


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Meh, 1600 lumens (at least) or it's not a light


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

We are used to exaggerated lumen claims  Divide by 5-10 and you get the real estimate ...


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Should have mentioned that I was talking about real OTF 1600 lumens, that's about 2800 chinese lumens 
I reckon this year we will have MTG2 as well as XHP for the first time in bike lights package


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

From the product specs.....

*Theoretical Lumens	30lumens
Actual Lumens	20lumens*

I'm guessing this won't be the next hot seller.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope, but a commuter light for $5. What power can you expect from 3 AAA


----------



## soopahfly (Dec 12, 2015)

It doesn't throw any light to the side. I don't think it would make a good commuter light.
You'd be invisible side on.


----------



## Appel (Dec 10, 2014)

A good commuter light needs to be bright enough to see and to be seen. And if it is bright enough it also needs a beam pattern that does not blind other road users (read cut off beam). A light that blinds others is dangerous, and in many places illegal.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ran across this one:










Looks like a spiker clone. Like the QR mount it has, wish wed see that more or could find mount by itself. Not a bad price though.

Fandyfire 2 x CREE XM - L2 T6 2000Lm LED Bike Light


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

How about triple twins 














Also available in blue color


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Not CREE emitters inside. They are clearly LatticeBright XL leds.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice find Sirius9. We have to cope with the fact, that these leds are entering the market. I recently bought a car led bulb that was supposed to have a Cree Q5 and I received a bulb with different led.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, in the last two years those fake leds are entering to the cheap market more and more. Still think we need to make users aware of it and make a comments each time. It is very easy to overlook that fact. In this particular case DX is not describing leds as Cree but still using XM-L T6 (which are not, correct is only XL) so the buyer can still be missleaded.

See all LB products: Products-JiangXi Latticebright Corporation
and XL: XL-JiangXi Latticebright Corporation


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, the market or should I say WE forced this constantly looking to get cheaper and cheaper product, discounts, coupon codes, group buys... That's why the first generation of some light like SRK was best quality and all subsequent generations were just copies with different quality dropping issues.
What can you expect in 2016: much more holow housings/pills, disappointingly low quality drivers, "UltraFire" level battery packs for lights that come in sets, LaticeBright emitters (because they are cheaper than genuine Cree) ...
Basically, if you are looking for a good quality light avoid this thread at all costs...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Would be nice to see some decent new stuff that isnt so cheap/cheaply made. But your right. People being stupidly cheap (I have been guilty a time or 2) created this mess.

Only chance is catching new "brands" mostly cause the known cheap brands have already gone this route. Still have hope for nitefighter though and would be nice if yinding created something new since they got it right and still produce decent lights.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sirius9 said:


> How about triple twins
> View attachment 1040838
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040840


I saw these the other day while skimming through DX. I like the build but the set-up only has a high and low UI. Would of been more interesting if it had used optics and had a better 3-4 mode UI.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sirius9 said:


> Well, the market or should I say WE forced this constantly looking to get cheaper and cheaper product, discounts, coupon codes, group buys... That's why the first generation of some light like SRK was best quality and all subsequent generations were just copies with different quality dropping issues.
> What can you expect in 2016: much more holow housings/pills, disappointingly low quality drivers, "UltraFire" level battery packs for lights that come in sets, LaticeBright emitters (because they are cheaper than genuine Cree) ...
> Basically, if you are looking for a good quality light avoid this thread at all costs...


Unfortunately I have to agree with most of what you said. Even so it doesn't mean that buying and using a cheap Chinese lamp can't work. It might have crappy thermal properties, cheap components and knock-off emitters but if it works, provides a decent beam pattern, has a usable UI and a decent battery/Charger it can be a cheap way to enter the sport of "Night Mountain biking". While doubtful you can buy something decent in a complete package, if you know what to buy ( and what not to buy ) you can still get something usable that will work.

Anyway, the point I'm making is that we talk about this stuff so people ( looking for cheaper options ) might find something that will work. Nevertheless you will always be "rolling the dice" when it comes to buying a cheap Chinese made lamp.


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for starting a new thread for 2016. I need a new bar mount flood to pair with my Xeccon S12 Two helmet spot light (a great long throw I found recommended a couple years ago by members in this forum including the cat man if I remember correctly).

While looking for a new bar flood, I was pooring over the threads again and it sounded like the Nightfighter BT40S was a good option, only I can't seem to find it anywhere. I found a Revtronic BT40S on Amazon but I'm not feeling as confident with that since it could be a crappy clone.

A lighthead only is totally an option as I already have 2 good battery's from mtbrevolution and a questionable battery that came with the bar light I'm replacing.

Below is the light I'm replacing.

http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S021521

With 2 and 1/2 seasons of heavy use (frequent use at full power; mix of road and bouncy cx & mtb) it is now turning itself off for no good reason. (Unplug from battery, plug back in and it works for a few minutes and then shuts down again; indicator switch lights go out also.) This was a good light, I'm half tempted to buy another one but I'm curious if there is something better now (and more durable). I could also go for an even wider flood if available, since the S12 handles distance so incredibly well.

So guys, what do you recommend as a bar light (lighthead only) that is currently available in the $50 - $100 range that has a wide/flood beam pattern and decent quality?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

That Revtronic BT40S is a verified Nitefighter BT40s. NiteFighters name is changing to Revtronic due to copyright infringement. (There's a thread about it with a link over to BLF where "Andy" of Nitefighter posted about it - even posted that he could provide a discount code.)

Love my BT40s, but mine is heavily modded. In stock form it's good too, but you'll likely be running on Turbo most of the time wishing you had another mode higher.

-Garry


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> That Revtronic BT40S is a verified Nitefighter BT40s. NiteFighters name is changing to Revtronic due to copyright infringement. (There's a thread about it with a link over to BLF where "Andy" of Nitefighter posted about it - even posted that he could provide a discount code.)
> 
> Love my BT40s, but mine is heavily modded. In stock form it's good too, but you'll likely be running on Turbo most of the time wishing you had another mode higher.
> 
> -Garry


Thanks Garry, I see that thread now.

I am not one to modify my lights in any way, I'm a simpleton in that regard.

I tend to run my lights in the full power mode unless I have reason to conserve battery power, which typically I don't since most of my night rides are right around the 2 - 2.5hr mark and I have yet to run out of battery (knock on wood). The KD I linked above had a good amount of lumen at full power (which wasn't all that brighter than the middle power mode). I know I do not want to go backwards in the lumen department, but I also don't feel I really need more (just wider spread if possible).


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well the KD you linked makes about 1200 lumens. Bt40s is about to 1400 with a wider beam angle. I have one of the KD lights too and love it. 

your issue is probably either a bad connection in the battery pack or the battery cable in the light tripping protection and shutting light off.

Not going to gain durability sticking with cheap lights. 2.5 seasons is pretty good for the price of the lights


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

JFR said:


> Thanks Garry, I see that thread now.
> 
> I am not one to modify my lights in any way, I'm a simpleton in that regard.
> 
> I tend to run my lights in the full power mode unless I have reason to conserve battery power, which typically I don't since most of my night rides are right around the 2 - 2.5hr mark and I have yet to run out of battery (knock on wood). The KD I linked above had a good amount of lumen at full power (which wasn't all that brighter than the middle power mode). I know I do not want to go backwards in the lumen department, but I also don't feel I really need more (just wider spread if possible).


 I see action-led-lights.com has last years Gemini Olympia on for $109 for the lamp head only. I know it's touch over your budget but is an honest 1500 lumen flood light. Keep in mind it doesn't have the best thermal step down as it will go from the high setting to low once the thermal steps in. If you climb on the med setting instead of high this shouldn't be a problem. This way you have stepped up in quality and if in the US will have it in your hands in a couple days.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

JFR said:


> Thanks for starting a new thread for 2016. I need a new bar mount flood to pair with my Xeccon S12 Two helmet spot light (a great long throw I found recommended a couple years ago by members in this forum including the cat man if I remember correctly).
> 
> While looking for a new bar flood, I was pooring over the threads again and it sounded like the Nightfighter BT40S was a good option, only I can't seem to find it anywhere. I found a Revtronic BT40S on Amazon but I'm not feeling as confident with that since it could be a crappy clone.
> 
> ...


Not a lighthead only but I have this light and it puts out a nice amount of light, Xeccon Spiker 1210. Amazon.com : XECCON SPIKER 1210 Bike 4x1600 Lumen Bicycle Front Head Light : Sports & Outdoors

You are are already familiar with Xeccon's quality and it is shipped from Amazon here in the USA. $79.00 shipped.


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Well the KD you linked makes about 1200 lumens. Bt40s is about to 1400 with a wider beam angle. I have one of the KD lights too and love it.
> 
> your issue is probably either a bad connection in the battery pack or the battery cable in the light tripping protection and shutting light off.
> 
> Not going to gain durability sticking with cheap lights. 2.5 seasons is pretty good for the price of the lights


Yep, no real complaint for what I got out of the KD. It's a little disappointing, but I understand there is a bit of a gamble the less one spends. Thanks for the BT40s comparison and ideas of what may be the issue with the KD. I'll try it with a different battery and open it up to see what I see. Thanks again.


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

huckleberry hound said:


> Not a lighthead only but I have this light and it puts out a nice amount of light, Xeccon Spiker 1210. Amazon.com : XECCON SPIKER 1210 Bike 4x1600 Lumen Bicycle Front Head Light : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> You are are already familiar with Xeccon's quality and it is shipped from Amazon here in the USA. $79.00 shipped.


Oooh, the Xeccon flood brother to my X12... discounted and with a battery. Thanks!


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

indebt said:


> I see action-led-lights.com has last years Gemini Olympia on for $109 for the lamp head only. I know it's touch over your budget but is an honest 1500 lumen flood light. Keep in mind it doesn't have the best thermal step down as it will go from the high setting to low once the thermal steps in. If you climb on the med setting instead of high this shouldn't be a problem. This way you have stepped up in quality and if in the US will have it in your hands in a couple days.


Very nice option there. Thanks!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

JFR said:


> Oooh, the Xeccon flood brother to my X12... discounted and with a battery. Thanks!


Yes I would think the Spiker 1210 *_might_ combo very well with your S-12. I also think that your other lamp ( the 880 clone ) would of made a good bar light as well. Sad that it began to act up. Might just be an intermittent break in the power lead ( wire ) or a problem with the battery/plug wire. Sometimes these are easy to fix if you can isolate the problem and handle a little DIY.

What ever lamp you chose to replace the 880 clone with just make sure the next lamp has some throw as well as some flood. The S-12 uses a very narrow beam pattern to achieve the throw it has. It really does need another lamp with decent output / throw to help fill in the dead spots when riding at speed. While it's nice to have a bar lamp with more "close-in" illumination, if you're going to use the S-12 it would be better to sacrifice a little of that flood for a bit more throw. To do that I would recommend something like the duel emitter Yinding or even better a Gloworm X2. I've used the S-12 with a GW X2 ( on the bars _ and found the two to work very well together. *_The Spiker 1210 I have no personal experience with but I figure it to provide a beam pattern with a decent flood. I have no idea what kind of throw it may offer though._


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yes I would think the Spiker 1210 *_might_ combo very well with your S-12. I also think that your other lamp ( the 880 clone ) would of made a good bar light as well. Sad that it began to act up. Might just be an intermittent break in the power lead ( wire ) or a problem with the battery/plug wire. Sometimes these are easy to fix if you can isolate the problem and handle a little DIY.
> 
> What ever lamp you chose to replace the 880 clone with just make sure the next lamp has some throw as well as some flood. The S-12 uses a very narrow beam pattern to achieve the throw it has. It really does need another lamp with decent output / throw to help fill in the dead spots when riding at speed. While it's nice to have a bar lamp with more "close-in" illumination, if you're going to use the S-12 it would be better to sacrifice a little of that flood for a bit more throw. To do that I would recommend something like the duel emitter Yinding or even better a Gloworm X2. I've used the S-12 with a GW X2 ( on the bars _ and found the two to work very well together. *_The Spiker 1210 I have no personal experience with but I figure it to provide a beam pattern with a decent flood. I have no idea what kind of throw it may offer though._


I've seen Yinding mentioned in a few threads but none with a link (in the few I've read) or enough model information to know what lamp is really being referenced. Can you please elaborate on that one or provide a link?

I know what you mean about filling in the X12 a little. I found myself being very picky about the orientation of my bar mount. If the lighthead was bounced to pointing down a little I would get a gap between my far and near light. Bounced up and I would lose some of my near light. It had to be just right and I would find myself making minor adjustments during a ride.

When adjusted just right the combo was good, among the best on group rides. I've had more than one person ask about my lights, especially the S12.

I opened up my KD and found the red wire coming in from the battery had been grazed by one of the fastening screws and the casing had been stripped away showing raw wire. I carefully wrapped a tiny strip of electrical tape around the exposed wire and buttoned everything back up. It's been running on high in front of a fan for 2hs straight now. I may be back in business!

But it's kind of bitter/sweet. I was getting that new toy anticipation for getting a new light. There were some great suggestions made. Thanks again for everybody's replies. You guys are very helpful.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is no need for more info, yinding has only one model of light. And not sure where else besides gearbest carries it.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yes I would think the Spiker 1210 *_might_ combo very well with your S-12. I also think that your other lamp ( the 880 clone ) would of made a good bar light as well. Sad that it began to act up. Might just be an intermittent break in the power lead ( wire ) or a problem with the battery/plug wire. Sometimes these are easy to fix if you can isolate the problem and handle a little DIY.
> 
> What ever lamp you chose to replace the 880 clone with just make sure the next lamp has some throw as well as some flood. The S-12 uses a very narrow beam pattern to achieve the throw it has. It really does need another lamp with decent output / throw to help fill in the dead spots when riding at speed. While it's nice to have a bar lamp with more "close-in" illumination, if you're going to use the S-12 it would be better to sacrifice a little of that flood for a bit more throw. To do that I would recommend something like the duel emitter Yinding or even better a Gloworm X2. I've used the S-12 with a GW X2 ( on the bars _ and found the two to work very well together. *_The Spiker 1210 I have no personal experience with but I figure it to provide a beam pattern with a decent flood. I have no idea what kind of throw it may offer though._


It does have a nice wide flood pattern with a fairly decent throw. Here is the beam shot from the MTBR Light Shootout 2014. It would probably pair well with the S12 that he has.


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> There is no need for more info, yinding has only one model of light. And not sure where else besides gearbest carries it.


Ah, gotchya. I found it at gearbest. A very affordable option. Thanks!


----------



## Razroid (Jan 18, 2016)

Picked this guy up for about 13 Singaporean bucks and I'd say she's pretty damn bright :thumbsup:

They say it uses CREE XLamp XM-L2 (2 of them) diodes.

It does get pretty damn hot at max setting (it has 3 levels and a blinking mode) I'm tempted to try and stuff 2 aluminium rods in there with thermal paste to help with cooling.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That would be a "ss x2" clone. And lattice bright emitters. around 500-600 lumens output. Not bad for the cheap price. It getting hot isnt a bad thing, their meant to be used with air flow. Will get really hot if your not moving. That's the nature of any lights like these.


----------



## Razroid (Jan 18, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> That would be a "ss x2" clone. And lattice bright emitters. around 500-600 lumens output. Not bad for the cheap price. It getting hot isnt a bad thing, their meant to be used with air flow. Will get really hot if your not moving. That's the nature of any lights like these.


I can't tell between cree and lattice bright so here's a pic lol








And here's the driver board








What I really like about this light is that it runs off usb power so I can choose how long the battery will last along with being able to charge my phone when I need to using a power bank.

It still does get pretty warm when I'm moving around, I might look into getting a copper rod to cut to size and stuff inside for heat dissipation. I have already applied thermal paste to the contact surfaces of the LED pill and the casing, helps a little but not enough :/


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Using a USB power bank to run a light is pretty low on power efficiency.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The first pic before was lattice bright, what ur showing now is cree


----------



## Razroid (Jan 18, 2016)

Vancbiker said:


> Using a USB power bank to run a light is pretty low on power efficiency.


ohwell my 10400mah xiaomi bank does last pretty long for the light and having something I can use to charge my phone or my speaker is also pretty cool 



tigris99 said:


> The first pic before was lattice bright, what ur showing now is cree


Oh sweet, so it was actually a cree, that's nice 

something I've noticed was one of the lights were warmer in color than the other, I wonder if this was by design ._.


----------



## slhazy (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey everyone, I did my first night ride in the fall and immediately fell in love, using a LBS loaner 2000lumen light. I have been researching various lights and i'm no stranger to china products. Coming from a downhill racing background a light with some good distance output is a must, but being a student going with a knock-off might be the best option for my first lights.

After reading through the 2015 cheap-o-lights I sent a quote request to Helen Lee of of Blackshadow Technology on alibaba.com for the SolarStorm XT40 thinking thats the unit I plan to use on my helmet, the response I received explained that model has now been replaced with the X6. And after doing more research concluded the X6 has a shorter throw , lessened quality, and overall lower light output then the BL40.

Next light on my list is the NiteFighter BL40 which seems to be a solid light but is harder to find on alibaba or aliexpress. Being that I'm up in Canada ordering from an American site is ridiculous due to our dollar. My question to all of you is what is my ideal light setup, around 2000 lumens for the helmet and something for the bars? Please let me know what you think.
-Sean


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

slhazy said:


> Hey everyone, I did my first night ride in the fall and immediately fell in love, using a LBS loaner 2000lumen light. I have been researching various lights and i'm no stranger to china products. Coming from a downhill racing background a light with some good distance output is a must, but being a student going with a knock-off might be the best option for my first lights.
> 
> After reading through the 2015 cheap-o-lights I sent a quote request to Helen Lee of of Blackshadow Technology on alibaba.com for the SolarStorm XT40 thinking thats the unit I plan to use on my helmet, the response I received explained that model has now been replaced with the X6. And after doing more research concluded the X6 has a shorter throw , lessened quality, and overall lower light output then the BL40.
> 
> ...


 Being from Canada myself I feel for you trying to find a decent price on a light that isn't crap especially with our joke of a dollar. You been a student I understand how you will have limited funds. What is your max budget?


----------



## slhazy (Jan 22, 2016)

indebt said:


> Being from Canada myself I feel for you trying to find a decent price on a light that isn't crap especially with our joke of a dollar. You been a student I understand how you will have limited funds. What is your max budget?


I figured I wasn't the only one from Canada on this massive forum, but realistically probably spend around $100 for a decent helmet light.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

slhazy said:


> I figured I wasn't the only one from Canada on this massive forum, but realistically probably spend around $100 for a decent helmet light.


Canada...isn't that the city where they make the ginger ale? ( *snicker* )


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha!!!


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

tigris99 said:


> The first pic before was lattice bright, what ur showing now is cree


Hey tigriss, so to clarify are the second set of photos that Razroid posted (the ones of the emitters, with the "HND-X2-V3" text on them) showing real Creek XM-L U2 emitters? I have a couple of X2's that look identical inside, with the same circuit board inside. They were supposed to have Cree XM-L U2 emitters but I'm wondering if they are something else, Lattice bright or something.

Mine aren't all that bright, probably less output than my old Magicshine 808 clones which are only a single emitter.

Thanks!


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a couple of photos of the emitters.

























And for fun, a photo of the charger. I think this might be one of the ones that I should toss in the garbage? I would like to test it but I can't figure out how to do it. I have a multimeter but I can't figure out what to set the dial to...yes I'm not exactly an electronics expert ! : )


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

KevinB2 said:


> Here's a couple of photos of the emitters.
> 
> View attachment 1046147


Compared with this it looks like a fake.: :skep:
LatticeBright vs. XML RMM_zpsprjrockb.jpg Photo by Denbarrett | Photobucket

- The Fake-Cree LED Awareness Thread - The new "low" in Budget lights. | BudgetLightForum.com

_Runs out to the garage to check all my lights..._


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

KevinB2 said:


> And for fun, a photo of the charger. I think this might be one of the ones that I should toss in the garbage? I would like to test it but I can't figure out how to do it. I have a multimeter but I can't figure out what to set the dial to...yes I'm not exactly an electronics expert ! : )


About leds:- Lattice Bright for shure, no doubt.

About charger: Set your DMM to 20V DC, plug charger and measure it's voltage output. Inner terminal is positive and outer part is negative. 
If any good you should measure about 8.45V. If over 8.5V you should not use it to charge your packs (unless they have 4.35V cells which they don't)


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That charger matches my "detonator" as I am calling it now. I keep it around for charging 4.35v cells I have. If you have a properly protected pack its not so bad to use it (ive done it but pack was in a lipo charging safety bag) but I wouldnt if you have another option. Everyt charger I have has been fine except the 2 with Red print, first one I didnt care about and cut the connector off, second one I hung onto for my 4.35v cells (though their damn protection is set at 4.25v so ripped it off 2 of them)


----------



## Razroid (Jan 18, 2016)

KevinB2 said:


> Here's a couple of photos of the emitters.
> 
> View attachment 1046143
> 
> ...


Yup, looks different from mine, mine has tiny dots all over instead of bars


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will contact the seller and see what they have to say. Ledoman, thanks for the tutorial about how to test the charger. I will certainly test it. I haven't used either of the two and I'll just bin them if they don't match spec. As a matter of fact I have four other chargers that came with my old MS clones that I'll test too while I'm at it and all let you know what I find.

If i wanted to test battery voltage with the multimeter, would I use the same procedure, using the battery connector?

Tigriss thanks for the chuckle. I've been charging everything in a steel ammo box ever since I started reading about dodgy chargers and batteries


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

So, I tested all of my chargers. Sure enough, the two with the red letters both put out just over 10 volts. I assume it can be dangerous to use these with the 8.4 volt battery packs they came with?

Two other chargers tested at 8.46 and 8.47 volts. The battery packs that came with these are still running strong after a couple of seasons.

The last two chargers show 8.35 volts. Interestingly the battery packs that came with them recently started to shut completely off after about 5-10 minutes of running time. Not sure if that is somehow related to the slightly low voltage outputs of the chargers.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The chargers that are 10+volts are the ones ive dubbed "detonators" because if pack protection doesn't cut off charge, the cells will detonate and cause a fire. There's a recent thread on a guy having his condo gutted cause of it.

The biggest problem right now is no one is filing complaints or forcing refunds from vendors that use those chargers.


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I have informed the vendor of the "fake" LED emitters and out of spec chargers and I've asked for a full refund. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

KevinB2 said:


> So, I tested all of my chargers. Sure enough, the two with the red letters both put out just over 10 volts. I assume it can be dangerous to use these with the 8.4 volt battery packs they came with?
> 
> Two other chargers tested at 8.46 and 8.47 volts. The battery packs that came with these are still running strong after a couple of seasons.
> 
> The last two chargers show 8.35 volts. Interestingly the battery packs that came with them recently started to shut completely off after about 5-10 minutes of running time. Not sure if that is somehow related to the slightly low voltage outputs of the chargers.


I have a box full of chargers and most of mine measure roughly the same as yours; ~8.3 to 8.49 volts dc.

Now if I did have one that measured ~ 10 volts I would be worried...but...maybe it's possible that the charger has a sensing circuit and will drop the voltage down to 8.4 volts when a large enough load is connected(?) No way to know that for sure though without testing it. To do that you would have to separate the wires on the charger side , bare some wire on both leads and then plug the battery in to test it.

It in mean time though I wouldn't use a charger measuring 10 volts at the plug unless I knew for sure.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No these dont drop voltage, I ran my 4.35v cells all the way up and charger didn't flinch. I have to manually disconnect it if the pack isnt on a known to be good, protection circuit.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

KevinB2 said:


> Well I have informed the vendor of the "fake" LED emitters and out of spec chargers and I've asked for a full refund. We'll see what they say.


I can't wait to hear what they have to say. While you might very well indeed get a full refund I can't help but wonder what may happen when others try to do the same thing.

They may of course request that you return the item. If they do that tell them to email you a shipping label ( with bar code...print it out and put it on the package ). That way they will have to pay the shipping.

Going forward if I plan to buy any more cheap Chinese lamps in the future I will either ask their client service about the emitters ( before I order ) or wait till someone else does a review ( and knows what to look for ). Of course if they do a quick switch ( start off with good Cree emitters ) and then change to Latticebright after a month or so, it will have to be one of those things to watch out for.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Now if I did have one that measured ~ 10 volts I would be worried...but...maybe it's possible that the charger has a sensing circuit and will drop the voltage down to 8.4 volts when a large enough load is connected(?) No way to know that for sure though without testing it. To do that you would have to separate the wires on the charger side , bare some wire on both leads and then plug the battery in to test it.
> 
> It in mean time though I wouldn't use a charger measuring 10 volts at the plug unless I knew for sure.


If you take a look how those chargers are counstructed there is miracle they are working at all. OK, no that bad, but shuerly there is no big inteligence circuit/chips there. And this is one that is actualy 8.47V:


Review of WJT-0068 2S 1A LiIon


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have entered a Paypal dispute with the vendor but after three days I haven't received a response. I guess I'll escalate it to a Paypal claim next, but I don't have a lot of hope as the item wasn't purchased through Ebay and I doubt Paypal will do much about it.

I haven't named the vendor as I was hoping that we could resolve the issue. I would really like to see them change the description on their website (haha!) or at least stop selling the dangerous chargers. I'm sure most of you already can guess who the vendor is...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vendors have no way of knowing.

BUT I WILL TELL YOU THAT YOU WONT GET A RESPONSE FROM CHINA ANYTHING RIGHT NOW, CHINESE NEW YEAR. ALL THESE PLACES ARE CLOSED FOR 2 WEEKS.

Wanted that to stand out before more people say "their ignoring me", holiday started 2 days ago (US time as their ahead of us)


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

ah, yeah good point tigriss, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Chinese New Year should start on Feb. 8th. acc to my knowledge.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have multiple people I talk to over there, holiday has already started, started in the 3rd.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Official Chinese New Year 2016 Date, Chinese New Year Calendars from 2016 to 2025 
but there are big differencies with company rules. They can be off work as much as the whole month according to some source:

"The factory worker will have around one month holiday. All the logistic couriers will also stop in this period."

Hopefuly logistic is not same as stated, but you can shurely count on two week delay, at least.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just got a Xeccon Spiker 1207 a few days back. I was looking for a new bar-light that put out a good amount of lumens, this seems to have done the trick. I realize this is an older model. Real nice flood, much better than my cygolite, and the light is more white, which makes the cygo seem kind of yellow. I got the bigger battery with it. Battery is bulky, but lighter than the bulk would suggest. Seems to run for about 45 min to an hour on high before the battery light turns blue, indicating 70%. Have run it on a few rides and am definitely happy with the light. Debated going with a smaller/newer light, but figured having more lumens might be nice if I ever ride at night when there's not snow (reflective snow allows us to operate with less lumens than people nightriding in other places). I already have a helmet-light too, so wasn't too worried about the bulkier light. The lumens are great, but I think the flood is even better, very even and wide field of vision/spread.


----------



## Mountainking7 (Nov 8, 2014)

How much did you pay Jayem?

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Definitely NOT the thread for Xeccon Lights lol. This is the "cheap, no name, random chinese lights" thread


----------



## slhazy (Jan 22, 2016)

indebt said:


> Being from Canada myself I feel for you trying to find a decent price on a light that isn't crap especially with our joke of a dollar. You been a student I understand how you will have limited funds. What is your max budget?





slhazy said:


> I figured I wasn't the only one from Canada on this massive forum, but realistically probably spend around $100 for a decent helmet light.





Cat-man-do said:


> Canada...isn't that the city where they make the ginger ale? ( *snicker* )


Still wondering what your thoughts are on a decent light for the coming season?
Thanks!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

slhazy said:


> Still wondering what your thoughts are on a decent light for the coming season?
> Thanks!


 Pretty tough to get what you want in your budget. I mean an honest 2000 lumen helmet light with good throw for $100. Guys like tigris/Cat and a few others if they chimed in could recommend what they perceive as a decent Chinese option but without mods most likely will not have anywhere near the output your looking for. Also seems like a crap shoot on what version of a particular model will be good, or crap, as well as availability and long wait times for your light to actually show up.

If there was a way to bump up your budget action-led-lights.com have the new Gemini Olympia for 2016. This is an honest 2000lumen light with good throw and has wireless remote which is awesome to have on a helmet light. Pretty sure you would love this light but does come at a cost $199US. If you have good battery's they also have last years Olympia light head only for a touch over $100US.

Forgot to mention, action-led-lights.com also has some refurbished Gloworm X-2's and battery's that would work and cost you approx. $150US. this would make a good helmet light that is of high quality and two year warranty.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I think you need to drop down to the 1,300 to 1,500 lumen range. +/-1300 lumens really is plenty of light! Perhaps wait for the new BT21S model coming in the next few weeks? 

-Garry


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

This one is not exactly new but it's only $8.6 so I thought to mention it here, it's cheap enough to get a few of them just for experimenting purpose >


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

garrybunk said:


> I think you need to drop down to the 1,300 to 1,500 lumen range. +/-1300 lumens really is plenty of light! Perhaps wait for the new BT21S model coming in the next few weeks?
> 
> -Garry


 I'm wondering if one of my recommendation's (X-2) was going to be enough output as is any other 1500 or less lumen light for slhazy as his background is racing DH. At that level I would have to say more output the better as long as beam shape is quality because he will be a flyin.

It would help if he shared what kind of light he borrowed off the LBS I guess as it would give us a starting point.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

aliexpress for the magicshine MJ906, about 125$ with free shipping


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Just got a Xeccon Spiker 1207 a few days back. I was looking for a new bar-light that put out a good amount of lumens, this seems to have done the trick. I realize this is an older model. Real nice flood, much better than my cygolite, and the light is more white, which makes the cygo seem kind of yellow. I got the bigger battery with it. Battery is bulky, but lighter than the bulk would suggest. Seems to run for about 45 min to an hour on high before the battery light turns blue, indicating 70%. Have run it on a few rides and am definitely happy with the light. Debated going with a smaller/newer light, but figured having more lumens might be nice if I ever ride at night when there's not snow (reflective snow allows us to operate with less lumens than people nightriding in other places). I already have a helmet-light too, so wasn't too worried about the bulkier light. The lumens are great, but I think the flood is even better, very even and wide field of vision/spread.


I have the Xeccon Spiker 1207 too. It's a great light. I already had a night ride with it on the handlebars. I have a Serfas True 1000 on my helmet. With those two lights I had plenty of light!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

slhazy said:


> Still wondering what your thoughts are on a decent light for the coming season?
> Thanks!


 Do you remember what light you borrowed from your LBS? And was that enough light for you at the speeds you must ride at with your DH racing background?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> I'm wondering if one of my recommendation's (X-2) was going to be enough output as is any other 1500 or less lumen light for* slhazy as his background is racing DH*. At that level I would have to say more output the better as long as beam shape is quality because he will be a flyin.
> 
> It would help if he shared what kind of light he borrowed off the LBS I guess as it would give us a starting point.


I agree. If I were really into the DH scene I'd be thinking more along the lines of a Lupine Wilma-R on the helmet...BUT,
Another cheaper option might be to run two Gemini Duo's with one "wireless" remote sync'd with both lamps. Run one stock and one with 2-spots. That should be close to 3K lumen coming off the helmet. Of course to do that you would have to rig up a short piece of PVC to create a longer lamp mount but that shouldn't be too hard to do. Of course if you can wait till Gloworm comes out with the X2-(wireless remote), once again run two off the helmet sync'd with one wireless remote and you should have an extremely flexible set-up with an awesome output.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> I agree. If I were really into the DH scene I'd be thinking more along the lines of a Lupine Wilma-R on the helmet...BUT,
> Another cheaper option might be to run two Gemini Duo's with one "wireless" remote sync'd with both lamps. Run one stock and one with 2-spots. That should be close to 3K lumen coming off the helmet. Of course to do that you would have to rig up a short piece of PVC to create a longer lamp mount but that shouldn't be too hard to do. Of course if you can wait till Gloworm comes out with the X2-(wireless remote), once again run two off the helmet sync'd with one wireless remote and you should have an extremely flexible set-up with an awesome output.


 If ilhazy is totally against a bar lamp to go with a helmet set up, I do like your idea of two Duo's on the lid. Number one reason , I hold my breath when I hear of someone only wanting to use just one light especially with his background as one failure with only one light could end your season. With your recommendation if one failed he would still have the other to save his A$$.

But his reality sounds like affording one decent light is stretch never mind two. Without a bigger budget he will probably end up with a crapshoot Chinese light which in his case will be even more of a risk just using one system.


----------



## slhazy (Jan 22, 2016)

indebt said:


> Pretty tough to get what you want in your budget. I mean an honest 2000 lumen helmet light with good throw for $100. Guys like tigris/Cat and a few others if they chimed in could recommend what they perceive as a decent Chinese option but without mods most likely will not have anywhere near the output your looking for. Also seems like a crap shoot on what version of a particular model will be good, or crap, as well as availability and long wait times for your light to actually show up.
> 
> If there was a way to bump up your budget action-led-lights.com have the new Gemini Olympia for 2016. This is an honest 2000lumen light with good throw and has wireless remote which is awesome to have on a helmet light. Pretty sure you would love this light but does come at a cost $199US. If you have good battery's they also have last years Olympia light head only for a touch over $100US.
> 
> Forgot to mention, action-led-lights.com also has some refurbished Gloworm X-2's and battery's that would work and cost you approx. $150US. this would make a good helmet light that is of high quality and two year warranty.


Yea it does seem my budget is a bit tight for the light output I'm looking to achieve. The Gloworm does look like a good alternative as a primary then run a cheaper BT21s or bt40s on the bars as secondary.



garrybunk said:


> I think you need to drop down to the 1,300 to 1,500 lumen range. +/-1300 lumens really is plenty of light! Perhaps wait for the new BT21S model coming in the next few weeks?
> 
> -Garry


Do you have a site to order one of these?



indebt said:


> I'm wondering if one of my recommendation's (X-2) was going to be enough output as is any other 1500 or less lumen light for slhazy as his background is racing DH. At that level I would have to say more output the better as long as beam shape is quality because he will be a flyin.
> 
> It would help if he shared what kind of light he borrowed off the LBS I guess as it would give us a starting point.


I was using a handle bar mounted 90 Lumen commuting light and an old Sigma 1500 mounted on my helmet. The light output with the bar light on full and the 1500 running 20% was perfect for the uphills, then 100% on the descent was good but more output would be better. The bar does shake and vibrate a lot, not sure how that would effect a light, beam bouncing around.



indebt said:


> Do you remember what light you borrowed from your LBS? And was that enough light for you at the speeds you must ride at with your DH racing background?


the Sigma 1500 on full seemed like just enough but 2500-3000 Lumens would be even better.



Cat-man-do said:


> I agree. If I were really into the DH scene I'd be thinking more along the lines of a Lupine Wilma-R on the helmet...BUT,
> Another cheaper option might be to run two Gemini Duo's with one "wireless" remote sync'd with both lamps. Run one stock and one with 2-spots. That should be close to 3K lumen coming off the helmet. Of course to do that you would have to rig up a short piece of PVC to create a longer lamp mount but that shouldn't be too hard to do. Of course if you can wait till Gloworm comes out with the X2-(wireless remote), once again run two off the helmet sync'd with one wireless remote and you should have an extremely flexible set-up with an awesome output.


Do you have any pictures of suggested duel set-up, I'm having a hard time imagine a way to mount both without the bulk.



indebt said:


> If slhazy is totally against a bar lamp to go with a helmet set up, I do like your idea of two Duo's on the lid. Number one reason , I hold my breath when I hear of someone only wanting to use just one light especially with his background as one failure with only one light could end your season. With your recommendation if one failed he would still have the other to save his A$$.
> 
> But his reality sounds like affording one decent light is stretch never mind two. Without a bigger budget he will probably end up with a crapshoot Chinese light which in his case will be even more of a risk just using one system.


I will be using 2 separate light setups, helmet as primary with 1500+ then something smaller and cheaper for the bars, like a bt21s, bt40s or other knockoff. Just need to find the right one. I am very intrigued by the Trailled DS lights, almost like a mini light bar for the helmet. But I am looking into the Gloworm X2 and the Gemini Olympia lights as primary lights.

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

slhazy said:


> Yea it does seem my budget is a bit tight for the light output I'm looking to achieve. The Gloworm does look like a good alternative as a primary then run a cheaper BT21s or bt40s on the bars as secondary.
> 
> Do you have a site to order one of these?
> 
> ...


 Action-led-lights.com now has the refurbished Gloworm XS light for only $100 lighthead only. This is a measured 2300+ lumen light. Batterys are cheap as well and would be best bang for $$ for a quality set up.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

The Revtronic (Nitefighter) BT21S isn't available yet. Certainly GearBest will sell it. If they're smart they'll have it on Amazon as well.

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

indebt said:


> Action-led-lights.com now has the refurbished Gloworm XS light for only $100 lighthead only. This is a measured 2300+ lumen light. Batterys are cheap as well and would be best bang for $$ for a quality set up.


ONLY problem with that is gloworm lights are HEAVY. The x2 would be fine but the xs...not sure I could put that on my helmet. X2 is like 90g can't imagine the actual weight of the xs.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> ONLY problem with that is gloworm lights are HEAVY. The x2 would be fine but the xs...not sure I could put that on my helmet. X2 is like 90g can't imagine the actual weight of the xs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Sure the Gloworm light-heads are heavier than a Yinding but I think your forgetting to include all the extra mounts we use on our Yindings and BT21s to make them Gopro compatible and thermally acceptable. With all the mounts I use my Yinding is about equal in weight to my X2 and my BT21 weighs more than my XS. I've used all these lights on my helmet and as long as they're positioned correctly had no comfort issues.
Mole


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

tigris99 said:


> ONLY problem with that is gloworm lights are HEAVY. The x2 would be fine but the xs...not sure I could put that on my helmet. X2 is like 90g can't imagine the actual weight of the xs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


 I believe the XS is only 20 grams heavier than the X-2. For me I don't find that to heavy unless it's propped up high at the top of the helmet where center of gravity isn't friendly. In that location even the X-2 could have lateral bobbing over rough terrain.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Sirius9 said:


> This one is not exactly new but it's only $8.6 so I thought to mention it here, it's cheap enough to get a few of them just for experimenting purpose >
> 
> 
> View attachment 1049230
> View attachment 1049231


I finally received this light and first impressions are pretty good! I have yet to tear it open or give it an extended test, but my suspicion is that it will be a really good cheap option. IIRC, there are four modes (L-M-H-Turbo) with a "press-n-hold" to turn off. I don't remember being able to trigger a strobe mode at all - not with double click from off or double-click from on, or a press-n-hold.

Might report back if I get some time to look deeping into it.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, forget the F88. Loose floating pill, only 0.8A on "Turbo", can't get pill out to get to driver without destroying wiring to momentary switch (and/or whatever else pill catches on). A shame as its a decent light otherwise which appears to be quite waterproof. 

Might be a lattice bright, but it's a crisp cool white and not some nasty tint.

-Garry


----------



## Mojeb21 (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone find a "cheap-o" with a remote? I assume that's too high class


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

They don't exist, those of us with them do the mods ourselves. I wouldn't want one with a remote made cheaply anyway, no way remote would last more than a ride or 2 before something failed.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate_victory (Apr 18, 2016)

Razroid said:


> View attachment 1043971
> 
> View attachment 1043972
> 
> ...


It is a bright light. However, the light is very round.

I like the magic shine single light that I can use with a diffuser lens.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=viglink20253-20

$25 with diffuser lens but you can buy a bit cheaper on eBay.

I have occasional issues with failing batteries: the wires are very thin and the soldering work is a little iffy. Super cheap though.


----------



## gregzx (Apr 20, 2016)

Seems like I'm falling in love with the triple twins. :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Mojeb21 said:


> Anyone find a "cheap-o" with a remote? I assume that's too high class


Definitely have to go with higher quality stuff to get a remote. Here's the least expensive set-up I could come up with: Gloworm X1 light-head (refurbished) ($48), + Magicshine MJ-6030A 6 cell battery ($19.95) + MJ 6072-2.5A charger ($12.95). 900 actual lumens, 4.5+ hr. runtime on high, $80.90 at Action-LED-Lights and all comes with warranty. A little out of the "Cheepo" price range but your getting a lot more in quality and performance and your least expensive option if you have to have a remote. _***(See Zekia post #94 for less expensive options -considering the superior quality and warranty I still feel my recommendation a better value)***_
Mole


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it is very close to this thing here: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/fandyfire-f88-dx-version-932876.html





garrybunk said:


> Ok, forget the F88. Loose floating pill, only 0.8A on "Turbo", can't get pill out to get to driver without destroying wiring to momentary switch (and/or whatever else pill catches on). A shame as its a decent light otherwise which appears to be quite waterproof.
> 
> Might be a lattice bright, but it's a crisp cool white and not some nasty tint.
> 
> -Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah yes, thanks MK96. Seems I also messed up forgetting that the 0.8A current draw gets doubled to the LED (since it's a single LED on a 2S2P pack), so it's 1.6A to the LED. I could update your thread with pics of mine.

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Go ahead if you like to 



garrybunk said:


> Ah yes, thanks MK96. Seems I also messed up forgetting that the 0.8A current draw gets doubled to the LED (since it's a single LED on a 2S2P pack), so it's 1.6A to the LED. I could update your thread with pics of mine.
> 
> -Garry


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

garrybunk said:


> ......Seems I also messed up forgetting that the 0.8A current draw gets doubled to the LED (since it's a single LED on a 2S2P pack), so it's 1.6A to the LED


If you are measuring the current draw from the pack you are neglecting driver losses in your estimated current to the LED. IME cheap drivers are only around 85% efficiency so I'd plan on only seeing ~1.35-1.4A at the LED.


----------



## zekia (Mar 11, 2014)

Mojeb21 said:


> Anyone find a "cheap-o" with a remote? I assume that's too high class


Yes, there are several cheap chinese lights with remote control. Search for TrustFire TR-D009 and TR-D010 and TR-D012 .
For example:
TrustFire TR-D012 3*Cree XM-L2 T6 4-Mode 1200LM Cool White LED Bike Light
TrustFire TR-D009 1250~1300lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Light w/ 3 x Cree XM-L T6 - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

I've seen other remote controlled chinese lights too, but I don't remember their name/brand. (You just need to search.)

So you don't have to buy overpriced lights to have remote control.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

I want to get into night riding, i know absolutely nothing except what i picked up in the last half hour reading light reviews over here.

Right now I am thinking to get the BT40 for the handlebars and the Ituo Wiz 20 for the helmet. Any other decent alternatives i am overlooking?

Thanks

Btw, location is in eastern europe so most stuff on amazon won't ship to me unfortunately.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

zekia said:


> Yes, there are several cheap chinese lights with remote control. Search for TrustFire TR-D009 and TR-D010 and TR-D012 .
> .


Yeah, but the Chinese ( trustfire ) version of remote control is very cheap/ugly. The wires are bigger/longer and so is the button assembly. It will work but it's ugly. As cheap Chinese lamps go that utilize a wired remote almost all use the same type set-up that you see on the Trustfire lamps... ( including that little plastic triangle piece which is never set-up like it should be ). Just my take on it, FWIW.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

syl3 said:


> Right now I am thinking to get the BT40 for the handlebars and *the Ituo Wiz 20 for the helmet.* Any other decent alternatives i am overlooking?
> 
> .


The Wiz20 is a great light and I'm very happy with mine. It's beam pattern and tint would also compliment the BT40s very well. Unfortunately I'm not sure there is any available way to mount it on a helmet without having a custom mount made (please correct me if I'm wrong anyone). This light is also too heavy IMO for anything more than short rides as a helmet light. Ituo should shortly be releasing a non-selfcontained XP2 light that would probably be more appropriate for helmet use . A NW Yinding + separate quality battery or a new NW Gemini Duo would also work well with the BT40s.
Mole


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheap all-in-one type of light








DECAKER Multi-function 1200Lm XML T6 LED Bicycle Light-20.60 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

Mounted backwards in the photo. Haha


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting, just like to put two cheapo torches together. Mount would not survive serious MTB trail.

And of course there are something like LatticeBright leds inside, definitively not Cree XM-L. It does not say anything about Cree, though.

In fact this is new counterfeit version of XM-L leds I've never seen before. It has been already spoted by BLF users: - The Fake-Cree LED Awareness Thread - The new "low" in Budget lights. | BudgetLightForum.com 
It has even smaller die than LatticeBright. The tint of the light should be pretty bueish.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That would be an attempt at a Fenix clone. They have a flashlight just like that. One of my favorite flashlights too, pushes just a hair over 1900 lumens. No bar mount just a belt clip. 2 torches side by side basically functioning off a single switch.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Let's revive this thread a bit. 








XX2 2000LM 2 x Cree T6 USB LED Bike Light-8.89 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

The most interesting thing I see here are TIR lenses. We already know the internals is very likely bad and leds are not Cree, but at least Chinese are not out of imagination.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

ledoman said:


> Let's revive this thread a bit.
> 
> View attachment 1095268
> 
> ...


USB Powered. Need a long cord for that.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, yes, to bad. But there is an improvement in most common design now using optics instead of reflectors. And no strobe mode mentioned


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice find. It's not the first time I've seen a USB lighthead. I don't really understand why they exist. There must be a market for them over there. I guess people must use them with those USB powerbanks. Maybe it's used by commuters. It's only $9 anyway.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Jup, for commuters who have power bank for charging their phones this is good and cheap solution. They can use light and phone at same time powered by some 2 port power bank. They can run some app there (GPS, cycling app, whatever....). And this light might have nice beam profile with those TIR lenses.
So yes, they can have their segment of usage.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

USB-C can deliver 100W, so yes we might see some interesting power banks and lights.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anybody here have experience with Lightmalls?

https://www.lightmalls.com/

A friend recommended them for cheap chinese lights, and I'm just trying to figure out where to start. As others I'm a little overwhelmed.

I have ridden every trail in my area with BLT 6w/9w bar lights, and raced 24 hours of adrenalin with them, and then later with 200 lumen Light and Motion lights. Now you guys with your Rail Car lights pull up behind me and all I can see is my own shadow in front of me...

With all the Cree knock offs out there, is there anyone who can tell me how I start and what enough lumens are to "keep up with the jonses"?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

znomit said:


> USB-C can deliver 100W, so yes we might see some interesting power banks and lights.


Despite the USB-C ability to deliver 100W it seems like an inefficient setup for battery powered lights. Battery voltage has to be bucked or boosted to get USB 5V. Then the light has to buck or boost to suit the LED configuration. 2 stages of power conversion have got to be bad for efficiency.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> Despite the USB-C ability to deliver 100W it seems like an inefficient setup for battery powered lights. Battery voltage has to be bucked or boosted to get USB 5V. Then the light has to buck or boost to suit the LED configuration. 2 stages of power conversion have got to be bad for efficiency.


I guess that's the trade-off for the "convenience" of using a power bank as a power source. So the user needs to decide what they want - convenience or efficiency. Of course most "average" users wouldn't even understand the efficiency issue.

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

An average user doesn't even care about efficiency as long it isn't obviously bad.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Blitzu Cyborg 168T rear light; US$18 from Amazon. Claiming 168 lumens; asked wife to order. When I got it; "This nowhere near not even half of 168 lumens". Asked the wife to return it. She said no; "If I return too much on amazon prime - my subscription might get cancelled".

So, I guess I'm stuck with it:
We're Turned On by 1nterceptor, on Flickr
Hotshot Micro vs Blitzu 168T by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't know too many returns can do that, but it takes a lot of returns (which maybe she has been doing maybe). I've had times where I've had several returns in a course of a month and no issues. If website description is inaccurate and such, it doesn't effect you. The third party that supplied the products pays for it. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

So what is the "go to" option for cheap lights now? Was hoping for another BT21 but seems they've completely gone and don't like the UI of the yinding.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There isn't anything anymore. Nothing good has been made cheap anymore. Might as well buy a decent light so you don't have to buy a couple every year.

The only decent thing that will show itself eventually is the custom triple that's being worked on. It's mobths away though

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Price: $24.99 & FREE Shipping*



tigris99 said:


> There isn't anything anymore. Nothing good has been made cheap anymore.


Wouldn't you say the $24.99 & FREE Shipping BT40 from Amazon is "el cheapo" of the season?

http://amzn.to/2dzbxq9


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No cause it's not "new" lol. Good light still though, about the only cheap light worth paying any money for right now.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally, the question was answered


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks they will never stop producing new variants of SSX2. 
Found on eBay.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! 6000 lumens for less than $8! LOL! At least the design is somewhat unique!

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah there is also ETI style with 12000Lm


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I love how in the link on that triple that in the beamshot photo you can clearly make out from the housing shape that it's not this lamp! Typical cheap Chinese product marketing!

Reminds me of the time I found a BLF user's photo stolen and used on an Ebay listing.

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not the first and not the last time, sadly. Mine were also stolen.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

What about the latest and greatest 30000 lumen 12 LED lighthead. LOL

If I know how to change the driver etc, and up the power, I'd buy it just to see if I could melt the lighthead!

30000LM 12 x CREE XM L T6 18650 Bicycle Cycling LED Flashlight Waterproof Lamp | eBay


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

mb323323 said:


> What about the latest and greatest 30000 lumen 12 LED lighthead. LOL
> 
> If I know how to change the driver etc, and up the power, I'd buy it just to see if I could melt the lighthead!
> 
> 30000LM 12 x CREE XM L T6 18650 Bicycle Cycling LED Flashlight Waterproof Lamp | eBay


I love that in that first pic in that listing that they show what appear to be Panasonic cells! And they claim 15,000mAh!

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

And what about this one: 32000LM 24x XML T6 LED Flashlight 5 Modes 26650/18650 Camping Torch Lamp Light for 20 bucks


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The worst thing about it, 51 sold......

Can't believe there are that many people out there that fall for that crap.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, there are a lot more people like that, it is cheap crap overall and sooooo many lumens. 

BTW, I see they are using new cheapo "XM-L" leds we still don't know where they came from. Shurely China, but no name so far.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

The 2016 comes slowly to the end and nothing appeared that attacked SS X2, yinding, KD MJ 880 clone or Nitefighters family and may carry "a good cheap-o light" title


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Ok thinking of putting a bt40 on my bar what do you folks recommend for a helmet light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

The only decent "budget" offering is a genuine Yinding in neutral white from GearBest (head only, then get a Panasonic pack for it & find a decent charger). You'll have to put up with the lousy switch & mode cycle though. And can't run on high for long without decent air flow. 

-Garry


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, Is the Yinding neutral white the preferred helmet light to pair with a BT40s on the bars? 

I currently gave two BT40s on both the bars and helmet, and the throw is a bit lackluster on the helmet. I have a 2S1P panasonic 2600 mah pack from hunk lee mounted on the helmet itself, so I dont need to run wires to my pack. Runtime is fine on the second setting on the BT40s, but may be dangerously tight on the 3rd setting on some longer rides that go beyond 2 hours.

Anyway, just wanted to see what you guys suggest.

Also, I have a lezyne 1200xxl which has nice throw, but it seems a bit too heavy to mount to the helmet. I guess Ill just keep it as a spare.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

As fae as a cheap "budget light" goes yes, as stated above. 

The "budget light" market is wide open for something to take the place of the Nitefighter BT21.

-Garry


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks. Do you think it would be a worthwhile change? Or should I just sit tight with what I have for now, until some new hotness comes out?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

To me it's a cheap enough purchase (head only) to go ahead with. I'd swap the optics out for LEDDNA 10° optics too. It will certainly throw better & be lighter on your helmet than the BT40S. 

-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be the new hotness if if ever comes out
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/custom-light-people-time-now-1011734.html

The yinding is a great light. It's tiny, has a lot of output and it was on sale for around $25 when I looked at it a few days ago.

Other than that I don't know what people are buying these days. Guys used to buy a lot of Solarstorm X2's, but with the introduction of lattice bright (cree xm-l clone) I doubt you can get a good one now.

I think a lot of people are either going with the ultra-cheap (sub $30) or stepping up to either the Ituo or Gloworm lights. I don't even think people are buying the Magicshine lights, even though they just good review in a british mountain bike magazine.

The market is ripe for a $50-$100 light-head with either a double or triple led that is better than the current crop of cheap light (below $50).


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

As far Solarstorm X2 goes I can tell KD has decent one with Neutral white XM-L2 3C you won't find elsewhere. Still, thermal paste has to be applied.

I agree there is not much decent lights to choose from in $20 price range.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ledoman, your link needs fixed. Also, I can't remember, does that one have a solid wall behind the emitters? Or do the emitters sit on a lip? 

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Link corrected, thanks Garry. I'm shure it does nozt have solid wall behind and I need to check internal construction again. I don't have it in my head now.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Neutral white xm-l2, that's a nice find. I would pick one of those up if it wasn't for the possibility of a custom light in the next month or so (hopefully)

I believe the later builds had a MCPCB board resting on a lip.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GuitsBoy said:


> Hi Guys, Is the Yinding neutral white the preferred helmet light to pair with a BT40s on the bars?
> 
> I currently gave two BT40s on both the bars and helmet, and the throw is a bit lackluster on the helmet. I have a 2S1P panasonic 2600 mah pack from hunk lee mounted on the helmet itself, so I dont need to run wires to my pack. Runtime is fine on the second setting on the BT40s, but may be dangerously tight on the 3rd setting on some longer rides that go beyond 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Certainly the Yinding mentioned before would be a good option. It bothers me though that the Gearbest ( NW ) model is only listed as 900 lumen. Gearbest used to have a couple Solarstorm models with NW LED's that might have been brighter but I see they no longer list them on their website.

Nevertheless since you are planning to use a two cell set-up on the lid the Yinding should make a nice option. Other options might be a single LED MS clone sold by Kaidomain ( K/D ) that is using a NW XM-L2 emitter. K/D also sells a NW clone version of the MS880. The 880 clone could end up being the brighter of the lot but I don't own one of those so I can't say for sure. I just remember reading posts from people who bought one that said they were pretty bright. K/D charges more money for the 880 clone as well. This tells me that they feel it is better and worth more money. Then there is the K/D "2", a Duo-clone that is programmable. Lastly, K/D version of the Solarstorm X2 with NW emitters. Don't expect 2200 lumens from any of these though.

All of these lamps have their plus's and minus's. The two emitter lamps will have a wider beam pattern. The single emitter lamp will have more throw but a more narrow beam pattern. One is programmable the others are not. Some might handle heat better than the others but if you don't run the high mode full time that might not make a difference. All of these are cheap Chinese made lamps. Buy and use with at least one other decent lamp or carry a back-up.

( **Side Note; Folks, I'm back. I was having headaches dealing with my last internet provider. I finally sprung for cable internet so now I can post to my heart's delight. Feels good to be able to post from my home computer again. )


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Then there is the K/D "2", a Duo-clone that is programmable.


I still think this is the best cheap light around, simply because it has a decent interface and cool white. Its not particularly waterproof and the LED heat path is poor but its still plenty bright enough for most users.
It needs to get cosy with the yinding, their offspring would rule the cheap light market.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's a mod many of us did because you can buy replacement drivers for the KD. The KD light itself is garbage except the driver which fits exactly into the yinding.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the extremely helpful suggestions. I decided to go with the KD duo while I wait for the new wonder-light to come out. I also added the KD single lamp as well, because its only 9 bucks, and I might switch it out on my longer rides. It was only $25 for both lights, and theyll eventually make nice additions to my spare/loaner pile, which consists of various lattice bright SSX2s and SSX3s. I dont ride in the rain so weather resistance is not paramount. The beam on my SSX2 clones seems like it would do the trick, if only the color matched the BT40s. I'm hoping the KD duo will do just that.

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate the suggestions and info.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you wanted a tint match the yinding would do that and is a far better light than the KD unit.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

The tint match doesn't need to be perfect for my needs, so long as it's warmer than the blue lattice bright's were in my fake SSX2s. Waterproofing is not a big deal either. Thermal dissipation is somewhat important, but I rarely if ever run lights at max. That said, I guess it wouldn't hurt to disassemble both lights and reapply thermal paste where needed. 

Anyway, it's just a cheap toy to hold me over until the new custom light is finalized and released. The new one sound like it has a lot of nice features.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Any thoughts on this chinese cheapo?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015FFO5D...olid=NQQHVDDEFE4A&coliid=I1NF1FLAUUTWUO&psc=1

I like the idea of the downbeam, although I assume it creates a vertical light throw versus horizontal.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

This is copy of Solarstorm X5, but it has different battery back - 4.2V versus 8.4V in original.

I've got this KD light and it just went to new owner few days ago. This light is suitable for urban/suburban/commuting cycling and less for MTB. Yes, the low beam is verticaly oriented, but it is still good to see in front of tires. Long beam adds to long distance view and can be combined with low beam. Don't know for Evolva version but X5 has three levels of low and three of high beam and they can be combined in any level. Longer press operates long beam and short press operates low beam. Can't recall now how to switch to strobe - probably double click.

Mount is bit clumsy, but good enough for aimed usage.

High beam was bit weak compared to low beam so I've moded apropriate sense resistor to raise current for about 20%.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

ledoman said:


> This light is suitable for urban/suburban/commuting cycling and less for MTB. .


What would be the best cheap chinese lantern for MTB & snow?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MoveMaine said:


> What would be the best cheap chinese lantern for MTB & snow?


In a nutshell, any multi-LED lamp using neutral white LED's that is programmable, allows a change of optics and runs on a standard 7.2-8.4 volt battery. Helps if the mount allows easy tilting. Right now I'm thinking KD2 or a Nitefighter BT21. BT21 would be almost be perfect because the standard optics are fairly wide and the lamp has a very-low low mode ( 4-modes total, non-programmable ). KD2 on the other hand can be programmed to have a low, low mode. Down side is the KD2 is hard to change optics because the front of the lamp doesn't come off. To change optics you have to access them through the rear of the lamp (PITA ). Anyway, helps to have lower output modes because you don't need a lot of light when riding in snow ( usually ). A wider beam pattern should help lessen glare as long as you don't have the output dialed up too high.

Snow is highly reflective. As such there will be a lot of reflective back-glare which is why I recommend NW emitters. Riding in snow you don't usually get to ride fast so throw is not a major issue. Still if you are riding packed snow on a road and have studded tires you can pretty much almost ride normal.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat, the bt21 doesn't exist anymore that I'm aware. There was a "sell the box of them that was collecting dust" sale from the company and that was the end of them.

Best dual emitter dirt cheap light out there right now is the yinding. Kd2 they decreased the output to fix the burn out problems.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice looking all-in-one. Runs on 18650 or 3AAA and has a nice mount. Only $6.57. Usually you can't even get a mount for that price
Outdoor Aluminum Alloy LED Front Light with Frame Set-6.57 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Interesting looking light but at 120 lumens I don't think it's going to be a lot of use. There's a reason why it's $6.57. :nono:


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I would put it in the category of 2nd backup light or as simple to-be-seen light. What do you expect for six bucks?

I agree it doesn't have much use as die-hard trail light, except when everything else fails.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yep a good long run backup with a 3400mAh 18650 cell.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

patski said:


> Wouldn't you say the $24.99 & FREE Shipping BT40 from Amazon is "el cheapo" of the season? http://amzn.to/2dzbxq9


They dont' have the lighthead *only* anymore but they have FREE SAME DAY SHIPPING at Amazon!!

For my wife I bought the revtronic last week and paired it to GJHS' Original YinDing and 2x2cell packs from KD.

We were both blown away by the amount of light....

Tomorrow will be *2m23s shorter*


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Saw and ordered one of these guys off amazon.ca as I've been wanting to try a self contained bar light for the winter months. I've never heard of the company before, but the construction appears to be similar to other chinese lights and for a change the lumen count doesn't seem to far out to lunch. Guess we'll see how well it works when it gets here! 








https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01GTUMSC2/ref=pe_386430_30332290_TE_3p_dp_1


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Just make sure you dispose of the garbage batteries & charger they've included and get yourself something safe & reliable if you don't have some already. 

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

That charger is very good to make battery checker. Take all electronics out of it and install 1-6S Lipo checker:










I've made one and I'm using it very often.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

New kid in town 







UltraFire UH - S5 LED Bike Light-24.10 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

ledoman said:


> New kid in town
> View attachment 1104202
> 
> UltraFire UH - S5 LED Bike Light-24.10 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


For some reason I cant help but think it looks like Wall-E


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

ledoman said:


> New kid in town


Mixed optics seems to be interesting!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting.

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Only thing I like about those lights, theirs orange on them. Otherwise just looks like a fail design this time. Not even any finned area on the light...

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Crazy bar mount they have on that thing. It also looks like there's no helmet mount capability. At least they are coming out with something new, there hasn't been much innovation lately.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't know if I'd call that innovation lol. Don't see any improvements besides a mixed beam pattern.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

varider said:


> Crazy bar mount they have on that thing. It also looks like there's no helmet mount capability. At least they are coming out with something new, there hasn't been much innovation lately.


Since it has one wide lens you would not want to have this light on helmet anyway. Regardless other design flaws it is good news they are adopting TIR lenses. And the battery pack looks pretty much sealed.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

And here we have another one with dual interface. 









Dual Interface T6 LED IPX65 Waterproof Bike Light Rechargeable HeadLamp 800 Lumens Cycling Light Sale - Banggood.com

What is interesting here is description:

*Interface: DC + USB Dual Interface
Voltage: 3.7-9V
*


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Interesting design, the heat sink fins are covered by the plastic. There was some discussion of that in the custom light thread. I don't know how waterproof it can be with one connector flapping in the wind. The driver can supposedly handle 3.7 - 9V. I wish I could buy that separately. It is dirt cheap though.

Here's another light that came up as a recommendation:
LED Bicycle Front Light Cycling Warning Light Smart Temperature Regulated Lamp IPX6 Waterproof Sale - Banggood.com


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I've seen that too. Design is very simple and it is powered by USB only. Can be good for commuting purposes or for someones backup. Also cycling to/from the job usage could be fine if you have some simple one cell powerbank.

Some has already found the usage:







(https://img.banggood.com/customers_images/large/2016102500230872-1079954.jpg)


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh I didn't catch that it was USB powered. So what's the point of having the three indicators on the back? Maybe the driver will work with a 2S battery. 

It's an incredibly small light. I do like the design of these.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Would you then try it out? Just out of curiousity  It would be interesting to see beam profile and if we can change for some other TIR lenses we use in other lights.


----------



## wrathbringer27 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello all

I'm new here and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this;

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/EAS...02.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.ANIDty















I only have experienced with flashlights as I am a member of BLF(Budgetlightforum). I currently have an Acebeam K40M for my front light.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

You might be failing to get into topic "cheap-o" of this thread. I would not consider it cheap at $60 tag. Anyway, I've never seen anyone talking about it. It is way overpriced by todays standards and you can get much brighter lights for the price. The beam pattern might be good for commuting, though.


----------



## wrathbringer27 (Nov 9, 2016)

ledoman said:


> You might be failing to get into topic "cheap-o" of this thread. I would not consider it cheap at $60 tag. Anyway, I've never seen anyone talking about it. It is way overpriced by todays standards and you can get much brighter lights for the price. The beam pattern might be good for commuting, though.


Yeah, I'm looking for something like it. A good commuting front light with similar beam but with a large battery pack like the EASYDO. Any recommendations? Below $35 would be good 

EDIT: I found this : http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S024354....2-R5-4-Mode-400-Lumens-Bike-Light-Silver-Grey

Seems like a good choice for $35...


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Here we are mostly looking for MTB usage, commuting lights might be more popular on other forums.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

What do you all think of this Ituo Wiz 20 knockoff. 44 bucks w/ batteries. Claiming 1800 lumens but would guess 1000 to maybe 1200?? Anybody tried one. Says battery built in 6800mah. Looks really like 3400mah though. Cheap but you get what you pay for. Just thought maybe someone tried this.

NITENUMEN X8 LED Bike Light-43.33 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I ordered one last week, waiting for delivery. I'll post my thoughts when it arrives and I've tested it.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

ledoman said:


> Would you then try it out? Just out of curiousity  It would be interesting to see beam profile and if we can change for some other TIR lenses we use in other lights.


I'm thinking about it ledoman.


----------



## wrathbringer27 (Nov 9, 2016)

ledoman said:


> Here we are mostly looking for MTB usage, commuting lights might be more popular on other forums.


Sorryaboutthat.I'm just looking for something to use in conjunction with the Acebeam.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Its just that in this sub we dont bother much with tiny lights that are only really useable for ppl seeing you. We look mainly at lights that allow is to see everything we need to clearly.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

My thoughts on the last few posts..; The *EasyDo* looks interesting. Unique mount and battery holder. I like the look. Not sure how well that plastic holder will hold the battery but no problem to add a bit of electrical tape to help keep it in place if needed. Not sure I believe the claim of 158M of illumination, not when it only outputs 280 lumen. USB battery voltage but with two 18650 cells should get decent run time. The photo of the beam pattern makes the distance throw look bluish. Could make for an interesting commuter lamp for those people who insist on using something with upper beam cut-off. Personally though I wouldn't buy one unless I knew more about the beam pattern and tint of the emitter. ~~

The *Nitenumen X8* would also make an interesting cheaper choice for commuter road duty. To me it just resembles what looks to be a self-contained version of a Solarstorm X2. Looks like this lamp is using two buttons ( one for 4 steady modes and one for the flash modes? ) Now they don't say but the back of the lamp looks like you might be able to take it off and access the batteries...maybe. The ad claims the emitters are Cree XM-L2 U3...if true it should be fairly bright even if it is using a ( 2P, 18650 ) USB voltage source for charging. I've said before that the beam pattern of the Solarstorm X2's work pretty well on the bars when used on the road. The reflectors on the X8 look much different than the SSX2's though. My guess is the X8's provide a much wider beam pattern so perhaps might not have the throw of the SSX2's. One of these X8's might be worth buying though if you can't afford the better Wiz-20 lamp.

@OTH...Let us know how it all pans out. I'd like to know more about this lamp.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

A guy on the UK SingletrackWorld forum has posted a quick video of the Nitenumen light. (It's called the Evolva on Amazon UK).






I was intending to do a more comprehensive review when the light comes and maybe a comparison with the Wiz20.

EDIT: Some user reviews on Amazon UK as well.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rechargeable-Evolva-Future-Technology-Headlight/dp/B01M1NKQMQ


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B012...=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=cree+bike+light

Not exactly cheap-o, but double angel eye, with what appear to be genuine cree.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got one of those to change leds to XP-L HI for a friend. Front part is more or less plastic and does not kontribute to the heat dissipation. Backside is from 2 parts without thermal paste between, so additional weak point. Still at its power it looks this is not problem.

Some people loves angle eyes to be seen in traffic, so can be good for commuting and urban use under street lights.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks. I was curious if it consisted largely of plastic. I have one of the normal angel eye clones with the elliptical diffuser, and its a nice little light, so didn't know about this one.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Double angle eyes one above is quite larger so heating is not big issue. At least friend of mine does not have any. Single one with diffuser is runt at very low power - about 0.6-0.7A from battery pack so no heating issues also. At least if we are talking about this one:








http://kaidomain.com/p/S022856.Cree-XM-L2-U2-LED-4-Mode-1100-Lumens-Bike-Light-Silver-Gray


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes one and the same, except the one I have has horizontal rather than vertical machined grooves.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

And thank-you for your input.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Mars crew using Solarstorm lamps...lol*

Just the other night I was watching the first episode of the new T.V. series "Mars" and couldn't help but notice that when the crew put their helmets on that all the helmets had two Solarstorm X2 clones mounted to each. I couldn't help but giggle but in future episodes they actually use the lamps so I guess they had to actually work.

Sadly the plot is already suffering. No way a real craft would begin a critical descent and suddenly realize a computer board was bad. Not to mention that the back-up system was bad too...only on T.V.....anyways... The crew landed off target and now need to travel 75km to the base camp in a rover ( with limited weight capacity and power range ) . This means they will end up walking at some point. Not to worry...they have Solarstorm lamps to help them see at night....Ha! Ha! LOL.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol! My wife would think I was a total geek if I pointed out I knew what the lights were! (Wait - she already thinks I'm a geek!) Guess they went low budget on the props.

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Lol! My wife would think I was a total geek if I pointed out I knew what the lights were! (Wait - she already thinks I'm a geek!) Guess they went low budget on the props.
> 
> -Garry


Yep, I'm like the people who put together the comedy series , "Mystery Science Theater 3000". I'll sit a watch for little plot flaws and other stupid stuff and make funny comments. Otherwise I'm a fan of good Sci-Fi and will follow a series unless the plot just gets too stupid or there simply is too many sub-plots. So far the plot has the crew landing too far from the previously supplied mission site. Now in real life they would have aborted the first attempt at landing and had the option for refueling in space. That would of made sense because if they ( earth ) had gone through the trouble of previously landing supplies on mars they would of also had emergency fuel and supplies in orbit...just saying. Now the captain of the mission is seriously hurt because he had to get out of his seat during the descent to switch out the board. No way any of that would happen in a real situation. In real life the back-ups would of kicked in or they would of crashed...or in real life they land then take off again to refuel in space to try to get closer....and so it goes.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Well the light I ordered finally got here. It's brighter than my old bar light and has the option to run the two leds independently. Party (strobe) mode is seizure inducing and the sos feature is neat. The housing is solid, but I'm tempted to make my own mounting bracket for it. The features make me think it's a generic version of the one made by fenix, but don't quote me on that. Curiously the left led seems more sharp where the right seems softer.

Not gonna lie though, as others have said I'm not sure that I completely trust the batteries and charger that came with it...I mean with a battery name like "Ultrafire" what could possibly go wrong? Tomorrow I'm planning to hit up one of the local e-cig shops to see what they have for batteries and such. :thumbsup:

I haven't had a chance to try it on the bike yet (hopefully tomorrow night), but I'll report back after a few rides, lol.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

MCHB said:


> Well the light I ordered finally got here. It's brighter than my old bar light and has the option to run the two leds independently. Party (strobe) mode is seizure inducing and the sos feature is neat. The housing is solid, but I'm tempted to make my own mounting bracket for it. The features make me think it's a generic version of the one made by fenix, but don't quote me on that. Curiously the left led seems more sharp where the right seems softer.
> 
> Not gonna lie though, as others have said I'm not sure that I completely trust the batteries and charger that came with it...I mean with a battery name like "Ultrafire" what could possibly go wrong? Tomorrow I'm planning to hit up one of the local e-cig shops to see what they have for batteries and such. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts on this. I have been tempted to try one of these. The mount does look questionable as you mentioned, the independent led control sounds interesting.

Edit: I do wish they would chill with the strobe and sos modes in the cycle.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Thoughts on the Thorfire BL30?









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IX4YKC...=UTF8&colid=NQQHVDDEFE4A&coliid=IJRB0XOMPOFT0

I like the IXP-7 rating and the inclusion of a remote.

Looking for something cheap & easy. Comparing this to the solarstorm x2


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmm I've not seen that before.

Wait - I'm certain it's a 4.2v setup. More voltage drop and easy to screw up & mix with 8.4 batteries/chargers! I reviewed the BL01 and it was good other than the 4.2v issue and cruddy charger. Thorfire generally makes good stuff.

-Garry


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thorfire BL-30 Review | BudgetLightForum.com


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

garrybunk said:


> Hmm I've not seen that before.
> 
> Wait - I'm certain it's a 4.2v setup. More voltage drop and easy to screw up & mix with 8.4 batteries/chargers! I reviewed the BL01 and it was good other than the 4.2v issue and cruddy charger. Thorfire generally makes good stuff.
> 
> -Garry


I have one. Its 8.4v


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Well that's good to hear. 

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ipx7 rating is a joke. Any light that's not totally crap is water resistant. They just through that rating even though first quick ride in a downpour and water will get inside. All about the sales sadly.

4.2v system isnt a great thing and the reflectors on glass lens is the best idea for a mountain bike light. Only because can break the glass in a crash.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

From the review I linked, there is some concern as at least one person recieved one without any seals between lenses/faceplate. Also, battery pack is cardboard/shrink wrap. I believe the bl-30 is the only bike light they sell that is 8.4v.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Missing parts is quite normal when you buy the light from the Eastern brothers


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

varider said:


> I'm thinking about it ledoman.


And now after 2 weeks, what have you figured out?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Just an update to my post, I got some better batteries but I don't recommend the light I posted at this time. 

With one battery installed in the left tube, the left light automatically turns on and refuses to shut off. With one battery installed in the right tube all of the functions work on the right side. With both batteries installed all functions work but the light runs HOT. The left tube itself smells like something shorted out in a bad way; presumably a control circuit...

I contacted the manufacturer, so hopefully they can shed some light on the situation...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Okay another update. The seller got back to me within a few hours (did not expect that) and I'm in the process of uploading a video of the issue to youtube for him to send to the factory to issue a replacement. Hopefully #2 will function better as it was just the one side that has issues.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, looks like someone has cloned the clone of the Ituo Wiz 20.

Cheap, 31 w/ batteries and 26 w/o. Wonder if this thing is worth a look.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GTUN2F...&ascsubtag=2386d55a4bf8fa5dfb397e287c1a206f_S


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Modes sound terrible! Besides flashies, when the heck do you need "left side on" or "right side on"?

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nah that's a Fenix flashlight clone with a handlebar mount attached. I have one of the flashlights, pretty sweet. Bet Fenix will be pissed when they see that.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sokre999 (Sep 21, 2011)

Guys, what would you recommend for MTB trail night riding.
Need front light only up to 30$.

I already got this case and 4 panasonic protected batteries along with ebay solarstorm x3 14usd light. The light is nice but I need 2 lights.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Not shipped by Amazon, that means the seller is handling returns, kind of defeats the reason for using Amazon...



mb323323 said:


> Well, looks like someone has cloned the clone of the Ituo Wiz 20. Cheap, 31 w/ batteries and 26 w/o. Wonder if this thing is worth a look. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GTUN2FY/ref=dra_a_cs_lb_hn_xx_P1400_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=2386d55a4bf8fa5dfb397e287c1a206f_S


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

mb323323 - You can get this light for 23,40$ on Aliexpress, but honestly it is not a clone of anything, some parts are taken from cheapest torches available .

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bic...attery-Charger-7Switch-Modes/32645862487.html

If you will look closely to the images you can even notice that those are not Cree XM-L led's but the LatticeBright clones . So you will get what you have payed for :skep:.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Its a clone of the Fenix LD50 flashlight. I own one:

http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-ld50-led-flashlight/

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Junk. It will die in one day 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a ThorFire 2 LED (https://www.amazon.com/Headlamp-ThorFire-Headlight-Rechargeable-Taillight/dp/B00YBJ4FCK) light that I currently use on my helmet. However I'm looking at getting a second light that is more of a spot beam to use on my helmet and move the ThorFire to the handlebar.

Seems the go to light was the Nightfighter BT21, but that is no longer for sale. Now this one seems to be recommended, but is more of a flood:

BT40S

Is there a recommended spot light for helmet use? Lighter weight, ~8.4V (so I can mix with my ThorFire), spot beam, and around $50?


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

New stufff and it looks promising (beside the handlebar mount ).

I present to you : VastFire - 6000LM 2X XM-L2 LED Waterproof 18650 bike light from eBay.































> Utilizes two* Cree XM-L2 T6 neutral white* LEDs,
> ·max 6000-lumen output
> ·Instant burst activation with the remote pressure switch
> ·DUAL DISTANCE BEAM SYSTEM
> ...


For 26$ it looks like a bargain  (in a year they should cost about 15-16$, I think, but we will see).


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Started new thread for 2017 here:* http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-cheap-o-chinese-led-bike-lights-2017-a-1031635.html*

*We can close this thread.*

Dominik, you may move your post over to new thread if you like.


----------

